# Maicon Mxxxx Bxxxxxx



## Saluton

Where is the name and where is the surname here please?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maicon_Marques_Bitencourt
I don't speak Portuguese, sorry.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Good morning, Saluton
Maicon is the Christian name of the guy; Marques Bitencourt, his family name.


----------



## Saluton

Marques is the father's family name while Bitencourt is the mother's and it's correct to refer to him as Maicon Marques but not as Maicon Bitencourt. And it's read like: My-*con* *Mar*-kis Bit-N-*koo*-rt. Correct?


----------



## pedrohenrique

The pronunciation is correct, but you should rather call him Maicon Bxxxx, by his father's family name, even though some people use preferably their mother's family name. That's a personal choice.


----------



## Carfer

In the Portuguese speaking countries the father's family name is the last one (or the last group, as family names may have more than one single name).


----------



## almufadado

Saluton said:


> Marques is the father's family name while Bitencourt is the mother's and it's correct to refer to him as Maicon Marques but not as Maicon Bitencourt. And it's read like: My-*con* *Mar*-kis Bit-N-*koo*-rt. Correct?



It's the opposite, because he is Brazilian  (first name, surname, mother, father):

Maicon -> First name 

Marques -> Mother's family name

Bitencourt -> Fathers's  family name 


Footballers choose whatever names they want to be public known this way. Same are even made up

"Maniche" (poublic name) is really "Nuno Ricardo Oliveira Ribeiro"
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maniche

"Cristiano Ronaldo"  is whole name is "Cristiano Ronaldo dos Santos Aveiro"

Only for curiosity "bitencourt" comes originally from the french family "bettencourt" (Bethancourt) and has many variations, all over the world. The may "source" of bettencourt's is the Portugueses Açores and Madeira.


----------



## Saluton

So in "Cristiano Ronaldo dos Santos Aveiro", Cristiano and Ronaldo are two given names?


----------



## almufadado

Saluton said:


> So in "Cristiano Ronaldo dos Santos Aveiro", Cristiano and Ronaldo are two given names?



Yes, in both Brasil and Portugal, the standard rule is :

(first) name  ->* nome *
second name -> *segundo nome*
mother's *family name -> apelido da mãe* 
father's *family name -> apelido do pai* 

This is part of catholic tradition, also.


----------



## Saluton

Maicon doesn't have a second name, and as far as I can see, most Brazilian/Portuguese footballers don't. So, if there are three words in a name, these will be name + mother's family name + father's family name, is that right?


----------



## anaczz

Not necessarily: Examples of brazilian players with two given names 1 surname: Luis Fabiano Clemente , Júlio César Baptista, Gilberto Aparecido da Silva. 
In some cases, is difficult to  know if certain name is a given name or a surname:
Nilmar Honorato da Silva, Thiago Emiliano da Silva (probably 2 given names but, who knows?)


----------



## Saluton

I see, thank you. So Marques isn't used as a given name and this is why one can be sure?


----------



## almufadado

Saluton said:


> I see, thank you. So Marques isn't used as a given name and this is why one can be sure?



There are a set of names, in Brasil with far more latitude, that are given to boy and girls.

The surnames are also a set that one can, most of the times, recognize by it self. 

In the case of "Marques" is a common surname, originary (probably) from the spanish "Marquez", but well established in Portugal for centuries, and transported to Brazil.   

http://inforum.insite.com.br/14248/6915226.html 

There are exception to this rules where given names are used as surname (apelido/sobrenome)

Pedro Manuel Marques Pedro -> Pedro is both given name and surname
José Mario Januário André  -> in this case both surnames "januário" and "André" also also common given names


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_sobrenomes_portugueses


----------



## Saluton

Guilherme Alvim Marinato. Is Alvim a given name or a family name?


----------



## Carfer

Saluton said:


> Guilherme Alvim Marinato. Is Alvim a given name or a family name?


 
'_Alvim_' is usually a family name.


----------



## Saluton

I see, thanks a lot to all of you!


----------



## okporip

almufadado said:


> There are a set of names, in Brasil with far more latitude, that are given to boy and girls.


 
Eu diria que o conjunto de nomes pessoais no Brasil não é apenas muito mais amplo; ele tende ao infinito, já que, além do repertório compartillhado com os demais países de língua portuguesa, permitem-se invenções (por exemplo, Claudismar), nomes colhidos nas tradições indígenas (p. ex., Uirá) e estrangeirismos bem ou mal "decodificados" (p. ex., Michael e Maicon).


----------



## almufadado

okporip said:


> Eu diria que o conjunto de nomes pessoais no Brasil não é apenas muito mais amplo; ele tende ao infinito, já que, além do repertório compartillhado com os demais países de língua portuguesa, permitem-se invenções (por exemplo, Claudismar), nomes colhidos nas tradições indígenas (p. ex., Uirá) e estrangeirismos bem ou mal "decodificados" (p. ex., Michael e Maicon).



A História do nome do Maico está gira, segundo a wikipedia 

Eu disse mais amplo porque está restringido pelos ditongo da língua. Agora em termos do uso de palavras do léxico, abrange-o todo :

Aqui há uns tempos já me tinha cruzado com este link:


> _
> Oceano Pacífico_. Olinda Barba de Jesus.
> Arrow Pacífico Armando Guerra, Arrow Padre Filho  do Espírito Santo Amém,


http://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&sourc...8KyDDA&usg=AFQjCNGNQ1h6yYZwL1uSfHioLvUdDVjrow


----------



## okporip

almufadado said:


> Eu disse mais amplo porque está restringido pelos ditongo da língua.



Não percebo a ideia...



> Agora em termos do uso de palavras do léxico, abrange-o todo :



A lista que nos envia reúne casos "clássicos" do folclore onomástico brasileiro, dos quais tanto se fala que já não se sabe se serão mesmo reais (por exemplo, o famoso "Um Dois Três de Oliveira Quatro"). Ficou faltando um: Tospericagerja (em homenagem à seleção brasileira de futebol vencedora da Copa de 1970 - primeiras sílabas dos nomes e apelidos Tostão, Pelé, Rivelino,   Carlos Alberto, Gerson e Jairzinho).


----------



## almufadado

okporip said:


> Não percebo a ideia...



... dos ditongos: Há certos sons que não entram de todos nos nomes, mas que são comuns noutras línguas:

Ex: Shirley e sherley, schilender, Xandra, ri*chard , *etc 

Apesar de alguns casos haver adaptações evidentes:

"Wilson" (uílsone) lido "vilson",  "Walter" (uáltêr) lido valter 

Mendez, Perez, etc em Mendes, Peres 

e outros que são raros

Xavier, Chaves,   



okporip said:


> A lista ...



Da Lista, não posso atestar a sua fidelidade ...  e depois temos sempre de contar com a tendência da piada, do escárnio e do trocadilho fácil:
"Maria Gustava dos Prazeres e Morais"


----------



## okporip

almufadado said:


> temos sempre de contar com a tendência da piada, do escárnio e do trocadilho fácil:
> "Maria Gustava dos Prazeres e Morais"


 
Jacinto Dores Aquino Pinto (sabe o significado "dois" - que virou "um" - de pinto no Brasil, não?).


----------



## almufadado

okporip said:


> Jacinto Dores Aquino Pinto (sabe o significado "dois" - que virou "um" - de pinto no Brasil, não?).



Faça-me um desenho ...


----------



## Saluton

Uhhh... So what did you two come to?


----------



## almufadado

Saluton said:


> Uhhh... So what did you two come to?



You do not what to know , Saluton ! 

In Portugal we have a saying " Words are like cherries ... they always come in pairs".-> "As palavras são como as cerejas ... vêm sempre aos pares".

Most of the times this happens with names and surnames too.


----------

